

We've Got Boring Technology for IoT. Now Help Us Play 3 Cool Cards - guilt

We at GeoG are building a safe, easy and sustainable platform for IoT. We can totally do everything if we put time and effort into it - which we are ready for!<p>What we want you to do, is start hacking and building things with us. No strings attached!<p>We recently set up a Community page http:&#x2F;&#x2F;community.geog.co where we want to start listening to you, your needs and suggestions.<p>Did we mention we have an API? We&#x27;d like you to start beaming data and create cool things with us. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;api.geog.co<p>Also, if you have reasons to hate us, bring it  out! We&#x27;re listening.
======
magic_man
I looked at the site, I can't really figure out what you guys do.

